# New 5.1 Mac or Upgrade Current 4.1 Mac



## rvb (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi!

I am currently trying to decide if I should upgrade my current quadcore MacPro 4.1 from 2009 to a 3.06Ghz 12 core X5675 with 48gig ram for 1000 UK pounds. Or to get a new custom build 12 Core 3.46GHz X5690 Mac Pro 5,1 (2010) with 48gig ram and with one pcI ssd 512g and one SATA 512g for 3000 UK pounds. I would love to know how much of a difference I will notice in terms of speed, handling bigger projects and mostly if a low buffersize like 32 (no latency) without any cracks or crashes will be possible on the bigger projects with any of these systems. Just want to add that I never really (or intend) to use big templates and always like working from 'scratch'.

Thoughts on this will be super much appreciated!!!! 

Thankss!!


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2017)

Is it even possible for a mac pro 5,1 to have thunderbolt? I thought it wasn't possible. Has that changed?


----------



## rvb (Mar 24, 2017)

No, you're right. I meant to say, 'but still no thunderbolt'. Thanks.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a 5,1 Mac Pro but I also run an i7 slave. My solution has always been that I would upgrade the PC to the latest technologies and the Mac Pro would be my Master machine.

Mac Pro 5,1 2012
12 Core 2 x 2.4 GHz E5645 Xeons
macOS 10.12.3
64GB RAM, Sapphire AMD 7950 Mac
Mostly SSDs, CalDigit FASTA 6U3Pro (dual SATA USB 3.0 and eSATA)
Logic Pro X (Komplete 10U, Omni, u-he, Waves etc)

ASUS Maximus VI Formula
i7 4770K
Windows 10 Pro
32GB RAM, Gigabyte GTX 680
Mostly SSDs (East West Slave machine)

This way the PC will be upgraded and the Mac Pro remain the same.
There are a few things I can do with having PCI-e SSDs in the Mac Pro.
Better GPU and upgrade to 3.46GHz CPUs. Giving me a great deal of scope for improvements.

So the PC handles TB3 and other things that come along. Which is a great benefit of having VE PRO 6 on my system.

Hope this helps


----------



## rvb (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks heaps for replying!! Yes, that helps! 

So just wondering if you would advice me to get the mac pro 5.1 as well? Or to stick with my current mac and get an upgraded PC as a slave if you don't mind me asking haha!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 24, 2017)

Seems like Mac might be ready to release a new Mac Pro at their April event, or the June one. There were rumors that they were planning to release Nov 2016, but that never materialized. Some also wonder if they might discontinue it for a souped up iMac. But since the current model was released in 2013, and Mac is know for wanting at least one high end super machine, I'm betting we'll see a new mac pro (either an update or a whole new design) within the next year. May be worth waiting for since USB 3 may overtake our market (rumored to be many of these on the next Mac Pro) and the fact that even if it's discontinued, you may be able to get one cheap once the replacement has been revealed. Even used a fully upgraded MP (12 core 64GB Ram) might be a steal after the new announcement.


----------



## rvb (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the help Kurt! That helped, I decided to get a 2013 trashcan Mac Pro and upgrade it. 
So excited for this!!


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 27, 2017)

That's just what I'm thinking of doing. Hoping to see what the new mac pro is all about (if it actually comes out in the next few months). But my guess is it'll be way overpriced and I'll wind up getting a 2013 and upgrade it.


----------



## rvb (Mar 28, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> That's just what I'm thinking of doing. Hoping to see what the new mac pro is all about (if it actually comes out in the next few months). But my guess is it'll be way overpriced and I'll wind up getting a 2013 and upgrade it.



Yeah, that's what I am about to do! Actually picking my 2013 6-core 3.5ghz tomorrow. I was actually wondering how much of a difference in handling latency and big synths there will be with a 12-core, if it's huge than I might wait for a good price on the 12-core. Thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## samphony (Mar 28, 2017)

rvb said:


> Yeah, that's what I am about to do! Actually picking my 2013 6-core 3.5ghz tomorrow. I was actually wondering how much of a difference in handling latency and big synths there will be with a 12-core, if it's huge than I might wait for a good price on the 12-core. Thoughts are much appreciated!



You can pickup a 12 core Xeon CPU from eBay between 500-900 bucks and upgrade your 6core anytime if you think 6core is not enough.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 28, 2017)

Six core Vader helmet (much cooler than calling it a trashcan) here lots of instances of everything works fine. As Samphony says you can always upgrade to more cores/processor down the road. This way you can budget some external ssds and/or a blackmagic multidock for sample storage/streaming or a cool video monitor. If you're going to be running Pro Tools side-by-side with another Daw I've been told an 8-core is the way to go.


----------

